# Has anyone ever purchased any car audio from aliexpress



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone purchased any car audio gear from aliexpress. I was looking at some of there audison comp sets and was wondering if they were fakes. Any responses would be appreciated.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I wouldn't take the chance. Could be real, but probably not.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Car audio speakers set authentic American brand of 6.5 inch package rhyme Ray speaker car-in Speakers Sets from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Those, Hertz Voce, RF Prime, and Dynaudio for about the same price...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Plus the cones are totally different and the inductors on the passive crossovers are in different places on the aliexpress stuff.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I bought some electronics on aliexpress,never again.


----------



## jdigital (Dec 31, 2014)

It's a great site if quality isn't your primary concern and savings interest you. Buying items direct from the chinese factory that makes them is an alternative to buying it from a retailer who simply imports the same items and marks them up significantly. Looking at audisons website they do have an authorized dealer in China listed as "Shenzhen Special City Investment Co. Ltd." Who knows if this is the source of the aliexpress storefront audison products, not me.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Audison on that site is not real...look at them next to a known real one.

They look similar, but that's about it.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I bought a few tweeters. Looked beautiful. Metal casing and all. Specs were great. erin tested them and they were garbage. Dont buy car audio from here.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanx for all the quick responses. I figured it was junk, but thanks again to all!!!


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

the alpine knock off is funny.
there was a stereo shop at the flea market that sold this type of junk......

Aliexpress.com : Buy AOK V12 Four Channel Car Audio Amplifier Subwoofer Amplifier Power 3800W Silver Optional from Reliable amplifier ac suppliers on CAR AUDIO SHOP . | Alibaba Group

isn't this the fonts for marriott hotels??
look there is a amp gut shot LOL
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ofer-audio-amplifier/1269413_32248633946.html

I LOVE IT I NEEDED A GOOD LAUGH!!!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I can only imagine how it looks like inside.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

MSS630 - McIntosh 6.5" 2-Way Sound Quality Component System

New car stereo speaker package 6.5 inch 2 way car stereo speakers Sets 4 ohms speakers -in Speakers Sets from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
$216.08

vs

http://www.amazon.com/MSS630-McIntosh-Quality-Component-System/dp/B004AM04BY
$599.99

I can't tell a single difference, they are identical down to the smallest detail, I think they are genuine article for 1/3 the price..


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

gstokes said:


> MSS630 - McIntosh 6.5" 2-Way Sound Quality Component System
> 
> New car stereo speaker package 6.5 inch 2 way car stereo speakers Sets 4 ohms speakers -in Speakers Sets from Automobiles & Motorcycles on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> $216.08
> ...


man I hate to sound like a dick......BUT
China is great at making counterfeit products,don't trust that web site...
i hate made in China and refuse to buy a new amp that is made there.
people only care about the price and not quality now. it's ********!!!
the McIntosh's from China in the pics say made in USA in the link you posted so your telling me that a made in the USA product is cheaper after it was shipped to China then shipped back yeah right!!!:laugh:
is there a city in China named USA and that's where they are made,i wouldn't be surprised if there was!
go a head take a chance,i dare you.remember you get what you pay for.
PLEASE WATCH THE VIDEO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDSQ0L2bccY


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> I bought a few tweeters. Looked beautiful. Metal casing and all. Specs were great. erin tested them and they were garbage. Dont buy car audio from here.


I remember that and they looked sweet. I was hoping that would have worked out.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

1styearsi said:


> man I hate to sound like a dick......BUT
> China is great at making counterfeit products,don't trust that web site...
> i hate made in China and refuse to buy a new amp that is made there.
> people only care about the price and not quality now. it's ********!!!
> ...


I'm sorry but I don't believe I was telling you anything, however I believe you were reading some things..

BUT, you do sound like a dick..


----------



## run2jeepn (Mar 21, 2015)

Aliexpress is all knock offs. I wouldn't trust anything from their being real. Just because the Picture looks perfect. Doesn't mean what you see in the picture is what you get.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

run2jeepn said:


> Aliexpress is all knock offs. I wouldn't trust anything from their being real. Just because the Picture looks perfect. Doesn't mean what you see in the picture is what you get.


Very true, looks can be deceiving but they did one hell of a clone job on that one..


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

run2jeepn said:


> Aliexpress is all knock offs. I wouldn't trust anything from their being real. Just because the Picture looks perfect. Doesn't mean what you see in the picture is what you get.


Sometimes they just use pictures of real stuff.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Victor_inox said:


> Sometimes they just use pictures of real stuff.


omg,I never thought about that wouldn't put it past them..

I'm so damn gullible


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

gstokes said:


> omg,I never thought about that wouldn't put it past them..
> 
> I'm so damn gullible


They sell fake rolex like that, they can`t make it looks alike on the picture you can only imagine what they put inside.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a good honest person, I don't think like they do so it kinda blinds me to the truth because I'm not expecting a lie..

I take everything and everybody at face value, not sure if it's a gift or a curse..


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

gstokes said:


> I'm sorry but I don't believe I was telling you anything, however I believe you were reading some things..
> 
> BUT, you do sound like a dick..


i was just trying to stop you from wasting 200 bux of what i'm sure is hard earned money dude......i hate to see a fellow audio enthusiast get ripped off.
i wish they were real that would be sweet. but as the saying go's if it's too good to be true than......
sorry i got off topic however-one time made in japan ment junk,but now japan is like the the germany of asia(quality stuff).
i can't wait for the day when china stops wasting time and materials on crap and takes some real pride in what they export.
they haven't just taken our jobs but they took jobs from around the world manufacturing junk.i feel better about made in mexico than i do china.lol
the video's i put up are good to watch. china even makes counterfeit eggs WTF!!!! SERIOUSLY?? why would anyone need to do that????
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGvnsrSqZic


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I only buy China **** when I have no other choice, fortunately in car audio I still have choice. maybe not for long.
it`s cheaper for them to fake eggs that we pay what 2.50 dozen in US. food in short supply worldwide.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

1styearsi said:


> i was just trying to stop you from wasting 200 bux of what i'm sure is hard earned money dude......i hate to see a fellow audio enthusiast get ripped off.
> i wish they were real that would be sweet. but as the saying go's if it's too good to be true than......
> sorry i got off topic however-one time made in japan ment junk,but now japan is like the the germany of asia(quality stuff).
> i can't wait for the day when china stops wasting time and materials on crap and takes some real pride in what they export.
> ...


No worries, I am very stubborn and your comment/s was just what i needed to wake up and smell the coffee..


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

gstokes said:


> No worries, I am very stubborn and your comment/s was just what i needed to wake up and smell the coffee..


cool,if you need new speakers i hope you find something with the quality and at a price that you will be happy with.
how about these. not the best but not the worst. 
who am i kidding hat they could be fake too..LOL

MB Quart DSD 216 2 Way 6 5" Car Speaker Original Made in Germany | eBay


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Not everything made in China fake, Apple product is one example.
Product made for US market usually much better quality than what sold for everyone else on aliexpress or alibaba. 
Some companies employ "creative marketing" marking their products made in PRC instead. People Republic of China sounds better isn`t it? Every 8 seconds there is 40' container unloaded in US port from China, how many actually checked by Customs? 1% 0.01% less than that?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

a fake egg....damn. 

im not sure if i should be in awe of the engineering or irritated that profits mean so much.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> Every 8 seconds there is 40' container unloaded in US port from China, how many actually checked by Customs? 1% 0.01% less than that?



and to think people worry about our southern border


----------



## plushterry (Jan 22, 2015)

Not everything made in China is fake, but pretty much everything sold on AliExpress IS. From my experience, if you can afford the gamble, then go for it, otherwise avoid it like the plague.

The dispute system is useless, and they always side with the seller IME. They don't care about things being fake/falsely advertised/terrible quality. Also a lot of sellers have terrible English, so it can be a real struggle to get any sense out of them.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> a fake egg....damn.
> 
> im not sure if i should be in awe of the engineering or irritated that profits mean so much.


I vote for awe of the engineering.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Victor_inox said:


> I vote for awe of the engineering.


lol

it's not like most of our processed food here is any better, i ate some chips the other day that had 20 ingredients and only 3 i understood. really?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

legend94 said:


> lol
> 
> it's not like most of our processed food here is any better, i ate some chips the other day that had 20 ingredients and only 3 i understood. really?


:laugh:


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

1styearsi said:


> cool,if you need new speakers i hope you find something with the quality and at a price that you will be happy with.


lord no, am quite happy with my current system..

I just put that Mcintosh in the thread because it was pertinent to the conversation and looked sooooo real..

I've since learned (thanks to you) that not everybody is on the up and up
and nothing from China is what it seems, I watched some of those videos and those people are ruthless and unconscionable.

Everything from false advertising to fake eggs to exploding watermelons, they truly are their own worst enemy..


----------

